# here are my specs... can you give me advice



## ultimateprodigy (Nov 11, 2006)

i would like to know whether or wheter not i need a liquid cooling system or any cooling system... here are my specs
Geforce 6100 motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
1 gig of ram(Ampo)
Seagate 250 gig Hard Drive
Nvidia Geforce 6800 256mb
sony dvdr drive and a memory card drive
450 watt power supply (no fan on bottom of psu)(generic: came with case)
bio 2 case

i have a power supply that came with the case... yeah i know they suck... i need you to tell me whether i should buy a liquid cooling system, a new psu, a system fan, both? PSU must be at least 450 w for doom3

if you need to know about cpu temperature or anything, tell me, ill check periodically because this seems to be a pressing issue for me

if it helps... i am new to building computers, i built this for gaming, specifically doom 3 and empire earth... 
THANKS:grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

ultimateprodigy said:


> i would like to know whether or wheter not i need a liquid cooling system or any cooling system... here are my specs
> Geforce 6100 motherboard
> AMD Athlon 64 3500+
> 1 gig of ram(Ampo)
> ...


Hi,

A couple of comments that might help you to know what you want to do. First of all, if you don't upgrade any more, then a QUALITY 450 watt power supply will most likely do the job for you. However, the cheap power supplies when included with a case, usually just aren't up to the job. If you plan on upgrading at all, then you will need a larger power supply and I recommend a bare minimum of a 550+ of a brand name. Please take a few minutes and read the Power Supply Information under my signature. That should help you in this area.

Second, the CPU you have works just fine with the standard heatsink and fan, so I see no reason to even consider upgrading (if you call it that) to a water cooled system. I have the 3700+ unit with the factory heatsink and fan and my temps at idle are 29c. That isn't shabby for a CPU that should be similar to what you have. I have never seen the under-stress temps go even near the 50c mark, so a standard heatsink and fan will work for you.

If you want to check and send us some info, use the SensorViewPro link under my signature to check your temps while at-rest and also while playing a game (under-stress) and we will get a better idea what is happening in your rig.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Unless you're gonna do some severe OC'ing (if your chip can even handle it), then the stock cooler should be good.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I run all my systems with the stock coolers. I've never had a problem, except when a component has been faulty. I actually have a system which is very similar to yours, and it runs beautifully with stock coolers and a couple of standard case fans.

As said above, unless you're going to overclock, the stock coolers will be fine.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree with the others that a new PSU is in order. I'm not sure about the quality of your's since I'm not very familiar with the brand, but my guess would be it's not all that great. Here is what I recomend for your system:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104954

It's a great supply from a great brand. I actually use that model in my system.

Also, I recomend looking into getting some case fans if you don't have any. One in the front bottom bringing cool air in and one in the upper back to push hot air out is what I recomend. I suggest 120mm fans, but you should be fine with 80's if you would prefer smaller fans.


----------

